# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Connexion  la base impossible (erreur 10061)

## Tchupacabra

Bonjour,

j'essaye d'installer un serveur Web
 Apache 2.2.4 : OK
 PHP 5.2.1 : OK
 MySQL 5.0.37 : OK
 phpMyAdmin2.10.0.2 : Erreur

Le problme se trouve au niveau des connexions  la base de donnes.
En ligne de commande, MySQL marche bien (authentifications, SELECT, ...) mais la connexion via phpMyAdmin ou php (via msqli_connect()) ne fonctionnement pas.  ::cry::  

J'obtiens dans les 2 cas le mme message d'erreur :
*Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061)*

De toute vidence, la config semble mauvaise cependant ces mmes identifiants (login/mdp) pour la base MySQL marche  ligne de commande.  ::?:  

Une ide ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Shinji62

Regarde les logs de mysql tu devrais avoir un peu plus d infos.

----------


## jsdar

bonjour

j'ai deja eu ce message, et moi ca venait de mon firewall, le port n'etait pas ouvert,  mon avis ouvre ton port 10061 et ca marchera

a+

----------


## Tchupacabra

Salut,

j'ai dsinstall le firewall et dsactiv celui d'XP...

Je crois par contre avoir trouver le coupable... les ports semblent mals configurs car je viens de tester une connexion MySQL via *HeidiSQL*. Si je met un port bidon, j'obtiens le mme message d'erreur.
De plus, le 10061 n'est pas ouvert sur ma machine.

Les logs m'affichent un warning PHP [mysqli_connect] avec la mme erreur...

 ::roll::

----------


## Dia_FR

question bte : dans php.ini extension=php_mysql.dll et extension=php_mysqli.dll sont bien dcommentes ?

on sait jamais ^^

----------


## Mr N.

Un peu de lecture, si ce n'est dj fait...
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/...to-server.html

----------


## Tchupacabra

Bon d'aprs mes tests, j'ai un problme de communication de PHP vers MySQL lorsque celui ci n'utilise pas le port d'coute par dfaut 3306.

*Constats :*
1/ avec n'importe quel port, HeidiSQL s'y connecte sans problme.
2/ avec *3306*, phpMyAdmin et les scripts PHP s'y connectent bien.
3/ lorsque ce n'est pas 3306 (exemple *3309*), phpMyAdmin et les scripts PHP ne s'y connectent pas (> message d'erreur habituel) alors que dans *php.ini*, j'ai :


```

```

*Conclusion :*
 soit y a un bug dans PHP 5.2.1
 soit y a un paramtre qui me manque pour utiliser MySQL sur un port <>3306

NB : bien videmment, je redmarre les services entre chaque modifications de la config.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'essaye d'installer un serveur Web
>  Apache 2.2.4 : OK
>  PHP 5.2.1 : OK
>  MySQL 5.0.37 : OK
>  phpMyAdmin2.10.0.2 : Erreur
> 
> Le problme se trouve au niveau des connexions  la base de donnes.
> ...


-------------
Je me doute que depuis le temps, le problme doit tre rsolu.
Mais moi aussi je rencontre cette erreur lorsque je tente de me connecter  la base mysql depuis un service Windows au dmarrage.
Et le service relance une tentative 30s plus tard et a fonctionne!!
D'aprs un collgue (dveloppeur web), il s'agirait du serveur apache ou mysql qui est un peu lent au dmarrage.
Voil si a peu aider...

----------

